# Paterson Safe...



## epackage (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm going to look at this safe tomorrow, I'm thinking of refinsihing it and having my buddy Jules restripe it. I'm also considering having him reletter it with the name of one of Paterson's Brewers and the company logo and using it as an end table in my living room. I may also have access to a second one which I would do the same thing with but I would use a different brewer for the second one...


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2012)

Thinking the Hinchliffe Eagle on a beer barrel would be cool to use above the lock, with Hinchliffe Brewing & Malting and Paterson NJ below like on the original...


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2012)

Considering the William T. Allen & Son Live & Let Live logo on the second in the same manner, thoughts???


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 11, 2012)

[] cool idea Jim, can ya open it? both would look good as end tables......


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] cool idea Jim, can ya open it? both would look good as end tables......


 Yes Andy, both are in working order...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 11, 2012)

I see floor jacks in your future!!![8D]


----------



## epackage (Oct 11, 2012)

It's not that big Gordon, it's only about 24" tall and about 20" wide and deep, between 250-300lbs., got it for 1/4 of the asking price,  I'm picking it up Saturday...


----------



## LC (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope your floor is concrete !


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Hope your floor is concrete !


 Oak Lou...[]


----------



## LC (Oct 12, 2012)

Close !!


----------



## LC (Oct 12, 2012)

That's close I guess .


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

I figure if the floor in the room it's gonna be in can handle 20 guys for a PPV fight it can handle a 250-330 pound safe...[]


----------



## LC (Oct 12, 2012)

Well , I hope you are right Jim lol .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2012)

I gotta say I've never been a fan of restoration but it does sound like an OK idea for that.What's that about 2x2x3?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 12, 2012)

was that a cheaper quality safe or did the early ones often have the hinges on the outside?
 seems like a design weakness.
 I see a lot of early safe ads while looking at old periodicals. It was common to see "salamander proof" safes. I guess that meant you couldn't cut them open with a blow torch. If I was going to go at that one with a blow torch the hinges would be the obvious target.


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a typical TOC heavy duty safe and there are many you'll find with hinges like that Matt...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 12, 2012)

So how big and how heavy? It looks like it may be small and weigh 100 lbs. or so. But hey, it's on wheels so what's it matter. 
 It's like putting a lock on a small fireproof today and some of those have carry handles.[][]


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I figure if the floor in the room it's gonna be in can handle 20 guys for a PPV fight it can handle a 250-330 pound safe...[]


 [][] Now your gonna have to have a few less guys!!


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cowseatmaize
> 
> So how big and how heavy? It looks like it may be small and weigh 100 lbs. or so. But hey, it's on wheels so what's it matter.
> It's like putting a lock on a small fireproof today and some of those have carry handles.[][]


 24" tall and about 250


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 14, 2012)

It may end up on your basement work bench.......where it would look stunning as well[8D]


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know how all your homes are constructed, but up here in North Jersey it's 2x8's at 16" on center for floor joists, so I could probably stack a dozen of these on top of one another without worry...[]


----------

